# Butcher Boy



## JuleB (Jan 19, 2010)

Would really appreciate directions to get to the Butcher boy coming up the hill to the town centre from the beach I just can't seem to find it.
TIA


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JuleB said:


> Would really appreciate directions to get to the Butcher boy coming up the hill to the town centre from the beach I just can't seem to find it.
> TIA


The easiest way to find it is from the big roundabout off the motorway.
Come up from Debenhams to the roundabout. Take the first exit off the roundabout and then the first left at the traffic lights.
Butcher boy is down that road on the right. Next to Zorbas bakery.


----------



## JuleB (Jan 19, 2010)

JuleB said:


> Would really appreciate directions to get to the Butcher boy coming up the hill to the town centre from the beach I just can't seem to find it.
> TIA


Thanx a mil directions were spot on.:clap2:


----------

